# Video non riprodotti con gstreamer/totem

## pingoo

vorrei provare a far funzionare i video con totem ma al momento viene riprodotto solo l'audio ed ho questo errore

```
$ tail .xsession-errors

** Message: Missing plugin: gstreamer|0.10|totem|Decoder XVID MPEG-4|decoder-video/x-xvid (Decoder XVID MPEG-4)

** Message: Automatic missing codec installation not supported (helper script missing)

```

Cercando in rete ho provato a dare il seguente comando

```
gst-launch-0.10 playbin uri=file:///path

** Message: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GstObject)

Impostazione della pipeline a PAUSED ...

La pipeline è in PREROLLING ...

** Message: don't know how to handle video/x-xvid, framerate=(fraction)25/1, width=(int)640, height=(int)272

La pipeline è in PREROLLED ...

Impostazione della pipeline a PLAYING ...

New clock: GstAudioSinkClock

```

Ho provato a ricompilare gstreamer e tutti i pacchetti gst* ed a rimuovere la cartella ~/.gstreamer-0.10 ma non cambia nulla

```
eix -I --only-names gst* | xargs emerge -pv

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.35  USE="introspection nls -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.35  USE="introspection nls orc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.30  USE="orc -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-0.10.22  USE="orc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.18  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-0.10.18  USE="orc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.35  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad-0.10.22  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-libmms-0.10.22  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.10.18  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10.35  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-theora-0.10.35  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.10.35  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-wavpack-0.10.30  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.35  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/gst-python-0.10.21  USE="-examples -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-0.10.35  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gio-0.10.35  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-jpeg-0.10.30  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango-0.10.35  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-soup-0.10.30  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-taglib-0.10.30  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-v4l2-0.10.30  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x264-0.10.18  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvid-0.10.22  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10.18  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vp8-0.10.22  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r6  USE="X a52 aac alsa mms mp3 mpeg ogg theora vorbis vpx wavpack -dts -dv -dvb -dvd -ffmpeg -flac -lame -musepack -mythtv -oss -pulseaudio -taglib -v4l -vcd -xv" 0 kB

```

```
[ebuild   R   ~] media-video/totem-3.2.2  USE="introspection iplayer nautilus nsplugin -bluetooth -debug -doc -grilo -lirc -python -vala -youtube -zeitgeist" 0 kB

```

Potrei sbagliarmi ma mi sembra addirittura che una volta abbia funzionato (per quello stesso file) ... ma non saprei cosa possa essere cambiato.

----------

## riverdragon

Con un player che non utilizza le librerie gst riesci a vederlo?

----------

## pingoo

Sì, con mplayer non ho alcun problema

----------

## Ic3M4n

fossi in te cambierei il titolo del topic in "non riesco a vedere il video che mi voglio vedere" e metterei il tag risolto   :Wink: 

se poi il problema per te è vederlo per forza di cose con totem... beh... il mio consiglio è "guarda quello che vuoi con quello che te lo riproduce."

----------

## riverdragon

Ci sono altri video con lo stesso codec che non riesci a vedere o gli altri funzionano bene?

----------

## pingoo

Stesso problema sia con lo stesso codec che con altri. Aggiungo che non cambia nulla neanche provando con root che non aveva alcun file di configurazione nella home

EDIT: per il momento ho "risolto" reinstallando il solo gst-plugins-meta cambiando le USE in particolare per usare ffmpeg

```
eix gst-plugins-meta

     Installed versions:  0.10-r6(0.10)(10:53:27 04/10/12)(X alsa ffmpeg mms -a52 -aac -dts -dv -dvb -dvd -flac -lame -mp3 -mpeg -musepack -mythtv -ogg -oss -pulseaudio -taglib -theora -v4l -vcd -vorbis -vpx -wavpack -xv)

```

 ma preferirei non usare ffmpeg e non credo sia strettamente necessario

----------

